# Where is best in the costa del sol?



## ailsacott (Jan 7, 2012)

We are a family of 4, with two children 5 and 3, we are looking at moving the malaga area, can anyone recommend an area to start researching, Estepona? Fuengirola? Benalmadena? I know they are all beautiful when weve been on holiday, but whats the best place to live with the children?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ailsacott said:


> We are a family of 4, with two children 5 and 3, we are looking at moving the malaga area, can anyone recommend an area to start researching, Estepona? Fuengirola? Benalmadena? I know they are all beautiful when weve been on holiday, but whats the best place to live with the children?


I lived near Benamadena and it was great for kids. But it depends on what you want from life. If you need work then dont bother moving until the crisis is over. But also work should be the deciding factor on where. What you need to do is go and have a good look at all the areas and decide whats important to you. One things for sure, living in Spain is nothing like being on holiday there

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Although it's nice that someone is posting with their children's needs first and foremost, you'll have to thinkabout your needs too! Do you need to be near an airport, a workplace, a place with public transport, do you need a garden etc etc??????? So can you a little more info about your requirements and tell us what is essential and what is a *capricho* (whim, wish for list)


----------



## ailsacott (Jan 7, 2012)

jojo said:


> I lived near Benamadena and it was great for kids. But it depends on what you want from life. If you need work then dont bother moving until the crisis is over. But also work should be the deciding factor on where. What you need to do is go and have a good look at all the areas and decide whats important to you. One things for sure, living in Spain is nothing like being on holiday there
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your reply, we have been living in murcia (near alicante) for the past 7 years, so we sort of know what to expect, my husband is a plumber so we feel confident he will find work wherever he goes. But after 7 years there, we feel its time to move, but really dont know where to start looking? We want the spanish life, with a little expat help! But not to much!! I hope you know what i mean!! I think maybe a road trip!!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Moving to Spain, working as a plumber, children in tow and forever . . . could be a great adventure or recipe for disaster. I can see from your post that you have good English which is a plus. If you speak near fluent Spanish it is another plus. But, if you cannot speak good Spanish your customer base is reduced by 50% from day 1.

Sorry for the negative advice (I've seen too many dreamers living in a nightmare). Wait til your kids are older and can fend for themselves as adults, then move. But, in the meantime enjoy the roadtrip.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> Moving to Spain, working as a plumber, children in tow and forever . . . could be a great adventure or recipe for disaster. I can see from your post that you have good English which is a plus. If you speak near fluent Spanish it is another plus. But, if you cannot speak good Spanish your customer base is reduced by 50% from day 1.
> 
> Sorry for the negative advice (I've seen too many dreamers living in a nightmare). Wait til your kids are older and can fend for themselves as adults, then move. But, in the meantime enjoy the roadtrip.


thing is, unless I have misunderstood, they are already in Spain & have been for 7 years


I'd still say stay put though, if they have steady work


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuengirola has lots of amenities for kids and adults and is halfway between Malaga and Marbella. Maybe rent somewhere in the town you're interested in for a month or two then decide. Good luck!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

You are replying to a 2year old thread!


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

amespana said:


> You are replying to a 2year old thread!


Oops sorry. Just joined today and still getting to know my way around the site!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anaviva said:


> Oops sorry. Just joined today and still getting to know my way around the site!


Its ok, it has a lot of useful info!!

Jo xxx


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Anaviva said:


> Fuengirola has lots of amenities for kids and adults and is halfway between Malaga and Marbella. Maybe rent somewhere in the town you're interested in for a month or two then decide. Good luck!


Fuengirola has lots and lots of plumbers , just look at the ads in the free papers and the ad boards in the local shops/mini markets.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anaviva said:


> Oops sorry. Just joined today and still getting to know my way around the site!


Would be interested to find out how it all worked out for the OP.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anaviva said:


> Oops sorry. Just joined today and still getting to know my way around the site!


No need to apologise, just pick another thread, (after checking the date ) and post again!


----------

